# LEL



## Riding in Circles (11 Jun 2008)

After a false start with the PBP where work turned silly and I was unable to train for all the traveling I was doing I am determined to do the LEL next year.

I have started training and will be out on a few Audax's, who else is doing it?


----------



## yello (11 Jun 2008)

Me. 

The preparation's not on track at the moment; I seem to be struggling with big mileage rides only having ridden over 100km thrice this year so far. I've been able to do 200s quiet happily before so I guess my legs have forgotten how! 

The plan is to build up to 4 300s on consecutive days for this time next year. There's time yet to get there but I certainly want to be doing 300s before the end of August.


----------



## Riding in Circles (11 Jun 2008)

I know what you mean, I seem to hit 80km and feel worn out only to feel recovered at 100km, I'm doing 150km on Sunday.


----------



## Noodley (11 Jun 2008)

I might do it, if I can be arsed. At the moment, I can't even be arsed thinking about it.


----------



## redfox (11 Jun 2008)

Noodley said:


> I might do it, if I can be arsed. At the moment, I can't even be arsed thinking about it.



+1


----------



## Eat MY Dust (13 Jun 2008)

I _was_ planning on doing it but after doing the Highclere 200k last weekend I'm pretty sure I'll need to buy a new bike for the LEL as my Cayo is _way_ to race orientated for the LEL. What's everybody planning on riding? TBH I'm a bit reluctant to buy another bike but the LEL is only every 4 years and I think I may regret not doing this time round!!!


----------



## yello (13 Jun 2008)

Eat MY Dust said:


> LEL is only every 4 years and I think I may regret not doing this time round!!!



That's my thinking too... and in 4 years time I'll be 4 years older. 

I have an Aravis audax bike that I'll probably ride. It's heavier but better suited to the longer distances. I need to put some form of luggage carrying equipment on it; handlebar bag or saddle bag... or both, but other than that it's pretty much ready.


----------



## Riding in Circles (13 Jun 2008)

I'll be on a Catrike Touriste.


----------

